# Recent purchase



## Texasstate (Nov 10, 2018)

Tell me what you think ?

Did I do ok ?

@Mike1950 can I get an experts advice

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 11, 2018)

Truly beautiful piece! Shipping couldn't have been cheap! Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 11, 2018)

Does anyone else see a rabbit or perhaps a sheep face? (upper right)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2018)

Glad this got moved. That is a great price. Is it dry? Not really quilt more heavy curl but it will resaw into great lumber.


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 11, 2018)

Been drying for over 2 years not exact on mc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 11, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> Does anyone else see a rabbit or perhaps a sheep face? (upper right)


Sure !! Plane as the nose on your face. Just kidding Dave. I can see a rabbit.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 18, 2018)

Yes, a rabbit. Gorgeous wood. Watcha gonna do with it?


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 18, 2018)

I think I am going to make and entry way table. Not real sure but I like the slab so I prefer not to cut it up!

Snapped some pics after opening in the living room

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Patrude (Nov 26, 2018)

Talk about finding treasure. Same Dave, looks enough like a rabbit


----------

